# parade noises



## diamond c (Jun 3, 2015)

How do ya,ll get your horses used to all the differant and very loud parade noises. I live way back off the road and its VERY quiet so mother nature and ordanary hyway sounds arn't going to work.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 3, 2015)

For mine, the noises were not the issue, it was bicycles, skateboards, children and other mobile things unexpectedly coming from behind or towards us. I always take mine to town a couple of times and drive in neighborhoods or by the school.


----------



## Mona (Jun 3, 2015)

http://www.spookless.com/


----------



## 7fluffyfriends (Jun 3, 2015)

We have done parades over the years and one strategy that has worked for us is to simply show up about three hours early to get adjusted. Like you we live well out in the country and town/city noises are non-existent so our minis need a little time to acclimate.

We just walk around as the situation allows and generally soak up as much atmosphere as possible.

One year our two first grandchildren were around 6 and 7 and I had an extra adult to go with us, just in case. In fact, that might have been the year a father ran out of the crowd toward us with his baby and set her on our pony's back. It happened so quickly and unexpectedly I didn't react in time to shoo him away. Fortunately, the mini was calm and the dad and child left almost immediately.

May all of your parades be sunny and pleasantly warm


----------



## diamond c (Jun 5, 2015)

thanks for all the good ideas and info. I think the first thing I need to do is find a helper as I always work my boys alone.The 3 main things I am worried about are the sirens and horns from police and fire depts, the fire crackers and such, and the marching bands. Other than that I think the first time or 2 I can put them in the middle of the other horses and keep them insolated from the other stuff. Where can I find "poop bags " for minis?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 5, 2015)

Are you talking about driving in a parade or leading your horse? If you are driving, you may not want to be "in the middle" of other horses. If one of them gets unruly you could be at risk. Better to go single file. I do not like to be in with the big horse riding groups. Some are scared of the cart and little horse. I think they can be unpredictable. And they are messy. I'd rather be with the classic cars, floats, or the political candidates.

I think you'll be really surprised at how well your horse will tolerate the noise. I have been in front of the fire engine numerous times and my horse is not noticeably bothered at all. When you sign up, you can request to be with quieter entries. You will likely not be near the band. Horses are natural followers; if you show yours where he needs to be, whether behind another horse or behind a classic car, he will be more comfortable there. You are just walking slowly, maybe stopping once in a while. It is very leisured.

My horse has never defecated while working. I suppose it would depend on how nervous a horse is. Even if they did, there are other horses and the city is prepared for the cleanup. I wouldn't bother with a poop bag.

Do not know if they throw candy in your parades. That may cause a little trouble--mine wants to grab loose candy lying on the street.

We just did a Memorial Day parade. My sister has her cart done up like a covered wagon. I always carry the flag on my cart (I have a flag holder welded on).

Hope you will give a report of your parade adventure!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Jun 5, 2015)

I bought an air horn at the dollar store. Carried it with me when I would go out to feed. Quick toots here and there, a sudden long blast. I will also remove the little horn at the end of the nozzle and it makes a high pitched whistley sound. Once they are okay with that I do it in the cart. Very short/quick to start. Then longer till they give you the look of utter annoyance!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 7, 2015)

You can also get copies of music/sounds that you can then turn up really loud - to accustom them to the noise.

Other than that - just practice driving on pavement and stopping to take short breaks (since parades stop and start all the time).

I "ditto" what others have already stated!


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 21, 2015)

The noise didn't bother Clementine at her first parade as much as the random flying things did. She didn't mind the crowded streets, people, loud vehicles, music, etc even though she'd never been around that kind of stuff. However, the balloons and a drone flying right over her head sent her into a bit of a fit. I think people flying drones over horses heads are stupid anyway but I guess you have to be ready for anything. So this spring we've been flying my brothers drone all around her. I'm also going to set up an obstacle course out in the pasture with lots of balloons tied to various obstacles.

I like the idea of getting there early if you have a horse that is very patient. The hardest part for Clementine was standing in the lineup for over an hour. We live 2 blocks away from the parade and got there 15 minutes early. But we soon found out that parades don't start on time. She's still pretty young and isn't used to standing for long periods of time. So we did end up driving up and down the parade line up a few times. Gave her something to focus on and let her see everything that was going on.

Our first parade was an experience. I'm glad we did it because it showed me all the things we needed to work on. It also opened my eyes to what a liability taking your mini out in the middle of hundreds of people can be. She didn't do anything dangerous but, like I said, she did spook pretty good at a couple of things. Start with a smaller local parade if you can and it will give you a really good idea of what to work on. Also, if you have a local parade like that maybe you can not enter the first time but still go up and drive around the line up and crowds. There are so many people, floats, animals at a parade no one will question you being there.

And just as a side note, after the high energy/stress of the parade I drove her the "long way" home. Took some quiet streets and drove around until she was calm and quiet and enjoying the leisurely drive. I figure it's best to end on a good relaxed note.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 21, 2015)

MajorClementine said:


> The noise didn't bother Clementine at her first parade as much as the random flying things did. She didn't mind the crowded streets, people, loud vehicles, music, etc even though she'd never been around that kind of stuff. However, the balloons and a drone flying right over her head sent her into a bit of a fit. I think people flying drones over horses heads are stupid anyway but I guess you have to be ready for anything. So this spring we've been flying my brothers drone all around her. I'm also going to set up an obstacle course out in the pasture with lots of balloons tied to various obstacles.
> 
> I like the idea of getting there early if you have a horse that is very patient. The hardest part for Clementine was standing in the lineup for over an hour. We live 2 blocks away from the parade and got there 15 minutes early. But we soon found out that parades don't start on time. She's still pretty young and isn't used to standing for long periods of time. So we did end up driving up and down the parade line up a few times. Gave her something to focus on and let her see everything that was going on.
> 
> ...


I agree that it opens one's eyes to the liability and responsibility of having an animal in a parade! Until one has done this, one has no idea of the hazards. Spectators certainly have no clue.

When I began driving my antique tractor, it gave me a wholesome respect for machinery! Those machines were made to do work and have no safety devices. Driving with a hand clutch in a parade ain't easy.

There are a million ways to get hurt, or hurt someone else, with animals and machinery. But if we never take a risk, that's not the answer either.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 21, 2015)

Marsha Cassada said:


> But if we never take a risk, that's not the answer either.


Agreed. Parades are a lot of fun. I also think it gives you something to work towards. I like driving just for the fun of it but I also like to have a goal to work towards. Helps me get out and tack up on those days when I may make an excuse not to.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 28, 2015)

We did a parade yesterday. The only thing that got the attention of my veteran parade horse was the really noisy 4 wheelers driven by juvenile speed demons as we were heading back to the trailer after the parade. When they come up behind, he sure pays attention and picks up the pace! The Harley folks were considerate while passing us; otherwise he would have reacted to them also. There were a few loose, or noisy dogs; my horse is not bothered by these, but they could show up around the parade route.

I'm sorry to report that he did not fully appreciate the honor of posing with his first royalty, the Kiowa Tribal Princess. Another photo shoot? ho-hum...

This was an enjoyable small town parade, complete with thrown candy and children coming up to pet the horse during the parade.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jun 28, 2015)

A word about 'parades don't start on time'...they most likely DO 'START'at the appointed time, esp. if there will be any TV coverage...but you need to remember that means the FIRST entrants head out then. Everyone else has to wait for their 'turn' in the line-up; in a sizable parade, that may mean it will be considerably later when 'your turn' comes around!


----------

